# Our little girl is here @ 27+6 weeks <3



## Kiwiberry

Ok, I know some of you ladies may already know about the arrival of our little girl. I just wanted to make it official and share my birth story with anyone who may not know already. I want to say sorry in advance for the incoming wall of text. 

Our baby girl was born at 27+6 weeks gestation. It all started Sunday during the day. I was feeling what I did not know was contractions. I could not sleep a wink the night before and it would come and go during the day only a couple of times. I did not think anything of it and just kept pushing through my day. It was not till around 3am Monday morning that I decided to go to the ER to see what could be the problem. 

I was so exhausted from not getting any sleep the night before and really wanted to figure out what was wrong. I had no clue what was in store for me. The hospital I went to did an ultrasound and felt my cervix. They were unsure of what I was feeling since my cervix at the time was closed. They sent my ultrasounds to the radiologist and he informed the doctor who was taking care of me that my cervix was smaller than it should be at 27 weeks. They contacted my OBGYN to get his opinion on the matter and they told me to go in to UNC (a good hospital for maternity) just to be on the safe side since the ER was not equipped with the right tools to deliver a baby. 

At the time we were just doing it as a precaution and no one actually thought I was in pre-term labor. They arranged for an ambulance to take me to UNC which was 30 minutes away. By the time I got there and the doctor examined me, I was already 2 cm dilated. I had been feeling what I did not know were contractions every 5 minutes. They thought it could be braxton hicks at the ER, but once I arrived at UNC they confirmed I was in labor (due to my cervix being dilated). They proceeded to put me on a magnesium-sulfate drip to help slow down the contractions to give it some time to see if they would stop completely. 

They sent me to a labor and delivery room and hooked me up to the machines. I had two IV's, one in each arm. They started pumping me with antibiotics, magnesium, and an IV. They wanted to make sure that if I did end up giving birth that our baby girl's brain would be protected (with the magnesium). They also gave me a steroid shot to help her lungs develop quicker. So essentially it had two purposes. It did not actually slow down all of my contractions, it seemed to only work for every other one. It was about 8am by this time and my contractions were 4-12 minutes apart, and I was 4cm dilated. 

They had some people from NICU come in and talk to me about the risks I should be aware of should my baby be born at 27+6 weeks. I was terrified, but I kept my calm and patiently waited to see what would happen next. They ran all kinds of bloods and urine tests to see what could have caused me to go into pre-term labor. All of the tests that they could get back quickly at the time came back negative. 

At around 6 1/2 cm dilated is when I opted to get the epidural. The worst part was when they would check my cervix. It was so uncomfortable that I could not help but wiggle around when they did it. I was in a lot of pain by that time and so I wanted to ease it a bit so I could focus more on what was going on around me. 

At 5:45am Tuesday October 7th, 2014 is when I gave birth to my beautiful baby girl. She is 15 inches long, and weighed 2 lbs 8.4 oz. I was pushing for only 30 minutes, and was in labor for over 27 hours. I had 13 doctor's and nurses in the room with me when I gave birth. It made me feel a whole lot better for the survival of my baby. They even had one poor doctor who's only job was to stitch me up should I need it which I did not. I felt bad for him as he really just stood there the whole time watching. 

I have to say, other than the fact my little angel came early it was the most wonderful experience of my life. Seeing her for the first time really put me into shock. I did not realize she was so big at 27/28 weeks. She looked right up at me right after she was born before my fiance cut the cord. Right before the took her away to NICU I was able to take a few pictures (which I will share in the post). She is by far the most beautiful thing I have ever seen. I just wanted to hold her and my heart was breaking because I knew that right now, it was not possible. 

I ended up staying in the hospital till October 9th, and did not opt to be discharged till the very last minute. I wanted to spend as much time being able to see my baby as possible. I did choose to breastfeed, and so far so good on the pumping. I also ended up getting a free electric medela pump, which was awesome since I was totally not prepared with a pump. 

Our baby girl Riya is doing great so far. She has not needed any extra help with oxygen and is only on a c-pap machine to ensure her lungs do not collapse. All her vitals are good, and the blood cultures came back early this morning all negative. So as far as anyone is concerned we really do not know why she was born so early. 

I know, I have totally written a wall of text. So I am going to stop for now and just share some pictures with you lovely ladies of our beautiful baby girl.
 



Attached Files:







230164_10202822097302207_364852539772401895_n.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 162









1888633_10202823840745792_9119262495625307977_n.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 148









1911990_10202822097542213_6515167586104811860_n.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 119









10672232_10202825246380932_1527293086265566810_n.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 125









Riya Avatar.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 89


----------



## xxyjadexx

Congratulations she's lovely. Hopefully she will be home very soon!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Thank you so much!

They said she will be in NICU for about 2-3 months. I am hoping it will be closer to 2.5 months <3.


----------



## Perplexed

Congratulations! I hope she'll be home with you very soon :hugs:!


----------



## gemstone

Congrats, so glad all went and hope she is home with you real soon x


----------



## Lovn.sunshine

She's gorgeous!!! I'm so happy she's doing so well! Congrats to you and your family! I hope she's home with you sooner than expected! :hugs:


----------



## DebbieF

Congratulations, she is gorgeous! :)


----------



## VickyLou

Congratulations. Sooooo beautiful :)


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Congratulations hun, shes beautiful xxx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Thank you so much ladies! 
Here is a picture of her without all the head wraps. The nurse is massaging her head and she loved it <3.
 



Attached Files:







10575337_10152703844851815_3335095324257704642_o.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 45


----------



## dovkav123

Your story moved me. I am so glad she is doing great! She is such a big girl! I can't beleave I have he/she in my tummy and the baby is about the same size like yours.
Sending you best wishes and blessings to your family!:hugs:


----------



## Kiwiberry

dovkav123 said:


> Your story moved me. I am so glad she is doing great! She is such a big girl! I can't beleave I have he/she in my tummy and the baby is about the same size like yours.
> Sending you best wishes and blessings to your family!:hugs:

Thank you so much <3. It means more to me than you ladies will ever know.


----------



## skyesmom

wow! congrats on your miracle fighter :) she is so so beautiful and looks amazing! and you three are one strong family! sending my love and blessings your way! <3 <3 <3


----------



## Kiwiberry

Thank you so much Skyesmom!


----------



## aknqtpie

Congrats :)


----------



## Mummy to be x

Lovely birth story kiwi :hugs: xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Thank you so much Mummy :hugs:.


----------



## Excalibur

Congratulations! Riya is beautiful, I hope she's home with you very soon! Glad to hear that everything went well :hugs:


----------



## MollyNorwood

Awww she is a little darling <3
I am so sorry you had to go through this so early, but she looks like she can take on the world and I am sure Riya will be just fine!
Congratulations :)


----------



## Kiwiberry

MollyNorwood said:


> Awww she is a little darling <3
> I am so sorry you had to go through this so early, but she looks like she can take on the world and I am sure Riya will be just fine!
> Congratulations :)

Thank you so much!!


----------



## NotNic

Congratulations! Your daughter is beautiful x


----------



## Eline

Congratulations! I'm glad you're both doing ok. Hopefully your girl can come home very soon.


----------



## Laylagirl

Congratulations... She's gorgeous... What a scary story, but with a happy ending.. Thank you for sharing...


----------



## Yo_Yo

Oh honey-she is beautiful. What a shock it must have been for you. Wishing you both a speedy recovery. :flower:


----------



## Srrme

Congratulations! She's adorable! Your story is very similar to mine! I gave birth to my (now almost 4 year old) at 28.6 weeks.


----------



## emmi26

oh shes beautiful !!!! 
im 27 weeks so strange to think my baby is about her size right now she looks quite long too supermodel in the making :)


----------



## Kiwiberry

Thank you so much ladies :hugs:. I wIll post a picture as soon as I get home!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Here is a treat for all of you lovely ladies <3.
 



Attached Files:







1937861_10152719371776815_1383960257_n.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 20









Riya Avatar.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 19


----------



## MummyToAmberx

congratulations, i hope shes home very soon with you's


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh kiwi it brings a tear to my eye looking at the new photos of Riya, she is so cute!!!!

Love her!


----------



## Excalibur

Riya is so beautiful! :cloud9: <3


----------



## sandilion

Looking at your pics of your gorgeous little girl makes my eyes well up! What a shock this must have been for you. She is just perfect. So cute!! My DS was born at 32 weeks..... that in itself was a shock.... i can't imagine what you have been through but she looks like she is ready to be here :) Stay strong; I know how hard this can be and very tiring for you. I really can't get over how gorgeous she is. Well done you cooked her good!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Thank you so much :hugs:.


----------



## MollyNorwood

I cant believe what a darling little doll she is. I love seeing pics of her, thank you for sharing <3


----------



## Excalibur

Happy 2 weeks and 1 day old Riya <3


----------



## Kiwiberry

MollyNorwood said:


> I cant believe what a darling little doll she is. I love seeing pics of her, thank you for sharing <3

Thank you so much! :hugs:
I posted a new picture of her! 



Excalibur said:


> Happy 2 weeks and 1 day old Riya <3

Thank you! Riya would say thank you too if she could! 

Here is another cute picture for you ladies <3.
Also, I have a parenting journal for any of you ladies who is interested in following her progress. That is where I keep most of her updates. 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...angel-baby-spread-her-wings.html#post33944521
 



Attached Files:







10410175_10202899809604966_2756870200048328793_n.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## donnarobinson

Shes beautiful .. I hope shes home with u soon x congratulations x


----------



## Kiwiberry

donnarobinson said:


> Shes beautiful .. I hope shes home with u soon x congratulations x

Thank you so much!


----------



## Excalibur

Aww bless her, I'm sure she would too and you're more than welcome :)

Great pic, Riya is so adorable! I also hope that she is home with you real soon, I'm off to stalk your Parenting Journal ;)


----------



## Kiwiberry

Excalibur said:


> Aww bless her, I'm sure she would too and you're more than welcome :)
> 
> Great pic, Riya is so adorable! I also hope that she is home with you real soon, I'm off to stalk your Parenting Journal ;)

YAY!! Another stalker :hugs:


----------



## Jaycrew

Shes lovely!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Jaycrew said:


> Shes lovely!!! Congratulations!!!

Thank you! :hugs:


----------



## Excalibur

:hugs:


----------



## taquito0523

Congratulations, she is the most beautiful baby. :) I will be praying for you that she will be home safe and well and in your arms shortly. HUGS!!!


----------



## Kiwiberry

taquito0523 said:


> Congratulations, she is the most beautiful baby. :) I will be praying for you that she will be home safe and well and in your arms shortly. HUGS!!!

Thank you so much! :hugs:


----------



## Nanninoo

Beautiful congratulations x


----------



## Kiwiberry

Nanninoo said:


> Beautiful congratulations x

Thank you! :)


----------



## dovkav123

She is amazing!!! How is your baby doing? How is her wieght gain?
Hoping and praying for all the best!


----------



## Bevziibubble

She is beautiful! Congratulations!! :D


----------



## Kiwiberry

Bevziibubble said:


> She is beautiful! Congratulations!! :D

Thabo you :hugs:


----------



## helloeveryone

She's lovely, congratulations.xx


----------



## ispeakinsongs

congrats all the best for you all x


----------



## Kiwiberry

ispeakinsongs said:


> congrats all the best for you all x

Thank you! :hugs:


----------

